# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  آموزش زبان اسمبلی : تازه کار

## alireza_66

سلام

لطفا در مورد این زبان بیشتر توضیح دهید و بگوئید برای یاد گرفتن ان از کجا باید شروع کنیم .


با تشکر از شما ..

----------


## mzjahromi

زبان اسمبلی همونطور که از اسمش پیدا است زبان سمبلها است و تقریبا پائئین ترین سطح رو در زبانهای برنامه نویسی دارد. و کارهائی که تو اون انجام میشه همه رو خودت باید انجام بدی ودستوراتش خیلی ساده و در بعضی موارد غیر قابل فهم هست. در هر حال زبون شیرینی هست.نمی دونم چطوری میشه این زبون رو توصیف کرد ولی تو یه کلام هر دستوری که استفاده می کنی دستوری هست که مستقیما برای سی پی یو ارسال میشه و تقریبا با هیچ چیز جایگزین نمی شه.
من خودم با کتاب پیتر نورتون شروع کردم ولی شما . . .

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام



> من خودم با کتاب پیتر نورتون شروع کردم


اگه نسخه ترجم شده هست ممکنه بگین ماله کدوم انتشاراته ؟

----------


## aidinwashere

یه کتاب open source هم هست به اسم art of assembly که عالیه.
بگردی مجانی پیدا میشه.
به درد من که خورد.

----------


## microcontroller

سلام
اقا علیرضا من هم تازه کارم ومن کتاب دکتر سئد رضئ رو مطالعه میکنم کتاب خوبی ولی میگن کتاب مزیدی از اون هم بهتره

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
در صورت امکان انتشارات مربوطه رو هم ذکر کنید.

----------


## Babak-Aghili

نه ....  اون سید ریضی جذاب نگفته ..

مزیدی خوبه ... ولی بهتر از اون که واقعا لذت بردم یک کتاب جلد آبی بود از ...   shit ... یادم نیست ... 

فکر میکنم بهت میگم ... اون خیلی تووپ گفته بود .. خیلی ...

----------


## Babak-Aghili

فکر کنم کتاب Richard .C . Detmer بود ......

----------


## mahdarshab

سلام.
با عرض خسته نباشید میخواستم بگم من در تهران زندگی نمیکنم.استاد ما هم برای زبان اسمبلی کتاب اقای پیتر نورتن رو معرفی کردند اما مهم این نیست که کتاب زبان اصلیه مهم اینه که کتاب رو گیر نمیارم.(نسخه ebook نداره؟)
لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید. :متفکر:

----------

